# Eea2



## anwar801 (Feb 26, 2013)

HI 
I want to ask about my EEA2 Residence card. I sent my application on 10/11/2012 and then received a letter from UK Border Agency on 13/11/2012. Still I am waiting for decision. How much more do I have to wait? Please give me any information about my case.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Average wait is around 6 months, though a few lucky ones get resolution within 3-4 months and some are still waiting well past the 6-month mark.


----------



## anwar801 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am working 30 hr per week & my partner EU member she doesn't have Job in uk can i get EEA2 RC in uk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

anwar801 said:


> I am working 30 hr per week & my partner EU member she doesn't have Job in uk can i get EEA2 RC in uk


Your EU partner needs to be exercising treaty rights in UK by working, being self-employed, studying or being self-sufficient.


----------



## sulman (Feb 26, 2013)

*EEA2 For COA*

Hi guys , I wanna share my experience with all of you:
Applied as married couples,

Application posted on : 4 feb, 2013
Application received by HO: 6 Feb, 2013
COA received : 07 march 2013 (issued date 27 feb, 2013)
Resident card : ?? Waiting 

But I am so happy they allowed to take employment as I was scared may be they will not give me permission for work b/c my previous status didnt allow me to take work as a student . Thanks to All Mighty GOD and prayers from my parents and friends I got this . I was unemployed for last 5 months  , I didn't want to take any risk to work illegally , it's a big risk  ..
I have more question. If anyone have experienced ?
I want a council tax exemption for my EEA partner who is working part time . As council tax is exempt if earning is less than 16000 pounds a year . 
1) if we apply for council tax exemption (benefit) will it effect my application or not ?
Thanx 
Be patient and wait for good time .
There is always a light after dark !


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sulman said:


> Hi guys , I wanna share my experience with all of you:
> Applied as married couples,
> 
> Application posted on : 4 feb, 2013
> ...


1) No.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sulman (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanx Jrge


----------



## do4fod (Dec 7, 2013)

*National insurance number.*

Please I need a quick advice on this issue. I have a NATIONAL INSURANCE NUMBER INTERVIEW to attend and I don't have my ORIGINAL PASSPORT, do you guys think the JOB CENTER PLUS will accept THE PHOTOCOPY OF MY PASSPORT?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


do4fod said:


> Please I need a quick advice on this issue. I have a NATIONAL INSURANCE NUMBER INTERVIEW to attend and I don't have my ORIGINAL PASSPORT, do you guys think the JOB CENTER PLUS will accept THE PHOTOCOPY OF MY PASSPORT?


Unless you can show evidence your original passport in in the hands of Home Office, be prepared to be inconvenienced. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## do4fod (Dec 7, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unless you can show evidence your original passport in in the hands of Home Office, be prepared to be inconvenienced.
> 
> ...


I have my acknowledgement letter and the letter that says I can accept job offers from the UKBA. I intend to go with the following docs-
Utility Bills.
Home Office Letters.
Photocopy Of My Passport.


----------

